# Hilfe! ._.



## yoka (25. März 2006)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich habe von der Schule eine Nikon F301 bekommen und ich kenn mich nicht so wahnsinnig gut damit aus.
Es ist noch kein Film drin.
Vorhin konnte ich noch durchschauen und das sehen was vor der Kamera war, jetzt hab ich abgedrückt und es ist schwarz  und es geht nicht mehr weg ..
Wisst ihr was ich getan habe und wie ichs wieder wegkriege?
Das wär eine große Hilfe


----------



## burnobaby (4. Mai 2006)

Batterien alle? 

Versuch doch mal ne Bed. Anleitung zu finden bei Google und dann ein Reset! Vieleicht ist auch die Blende kaputt aber wenn man so ohne Film abdrückt hab ich noch nie gehört das man nichts mehr sieht...


----------



## fotoFC (12. September 2006)

ich würde als aller erstes die optik abnehmen und überprüfen, ob nicht der spiegel (aus welchem grund auch immer) hängt...

lgf fc


----------

